# VAL - Valor Resources



## springhill (15 August 2010)

Voyager Resources is a spec toiling away in Mongolia and has hit some spectacular grades recently, including, 
3m @ 50.59g/t Au, 4.0% Cu and 31.3g/t Ag from 6m
9m @ 10.45g/t Au, 0.8% Cu and 16.8g/t Ag from 11m
9m @ 10.40g/t Au, 0.9% Cu and 14.3g/t Ag from 10m
4m @  6.66g/t Au, o.6% Cu and 6.75g/t Ag from 2m

Holes were drilled between 93-150m depth, so does not seem to be much below the surface mineralisation. Though probing further along strike may turn up comparable grades at depth, possibly defining an ore body.... possibly not.

MC $8m
Current SP 1.3c
Shares on Issue 605m
Options 302m
12 mth High/Low 4c/1c
Cash at Hand $2.3m
Expenses this Quarter $600k


----------



## MEGALADON (29 October 2010)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

Anybody got intel on this company ?

I cant resist the economics of Mongolia vs Australia. The easy rail (or even truck) transport to China makes for a huge profit per pound by comparison with the Shipping from Aussie Ports. 

All you need is a big ass JORC


----------



## thestevo888 (4 February 2011)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

What a difference a few months make for this one! I came so close to buying in at 3.5c back in about October, and now look at it! 12.5c and rising... one to watch and buy when it eases off, potentially. Buyers outnumber sellers 10-1 at the moment.
Could be worth while looking at for anybody who hasn't come across it.


----------



## jonojpsg (4 February 2011)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*



thestevo888 said:


> What a difference a few months make for this one! I came so close to buying in at 3.5c back in about October, and now look at it! 12.5c and rising... one to watch and buy when it eases off, potentially. Buyers outnumber sellers 10-1 at the moment.
> Could be worth while looking at for anybody who hasn't come across it.




VOR were tipped in ASCI last week which accounts for the massive buy side - most of these will be sitting at the recommended buy price of 8.5c.  I bought at 11c after only just missing the open (9.2c) the day after they were tipped

Drill results are due out shortly I believe - hopefully they'll get that bigass JORC


----------



## cassawary2 (30 June 2011)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

29% rise today to .044 after a significant fall over the last few weeks.  Like most small caps, they have not feared to well.  Checked announcements and see an ASX speeding ticket, but no VOR knowledge of anything to drive the price.  Interesting move to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 August 2011)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

Good looking chart.  Close of 77/78 might set it up for a decent day tomorrow.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (13 January 2012)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

VOR is getting that 'accumulation look' about it (ie. alternating green/red candles, uptrend in daily volumes, controlled price rise, large number of cross trades).

I'm assuming the XT's are funds churning volume so as to draw in traders, with the idea of manipulating their stock away from them.  Anyone have an alternative theory?

So I'm thinking buy at close of a red day, sell at open is the only way to play this.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 January 2012)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

Check out the U-boat.

Haven't seen one in a sub 10c stock in a loooong time.

More evidence of accumulation.


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

MC - $28m
SP - 2.1c
Shares - 1.34b
Options - NQ
Cash - $1.6m*

JUNE QUARTERLY ACTIVITIES*
- Fundraising completed through an underwritten non renounceable entitlement issue of 446,373,854 options at an issue price of 1 cent each to raise approximately $4.464 million before costs.
- The Company is now fully funded.
- A study aimed at reviewing the extensive drilling, geology and geophysical database generated at the Company's KM Project over the last 12 months was successfully completed.
- A number of high priority drill targets have been identified.
- The application for the mining license at the Company’s KM project has commenced.
- A ground magnetic survey was completed on the Company’s Daltiin Ovor Gold Project. A soil geochemistry programme has now commenced.
- A number of management changes including the appointment of Joe Burke as Chief Executive Officer.

*KM Copper Project (Voyager 80%)*
The results generated by Voyager at the KM Project have been highly encouraging. Over 50,000 meters of drilling has highlighted some of the most promising copper results in Mongolia since the discovery of giant Oyu Tolgoi copper deposit. These results and the recent study undertaken at the project, supports Voyager’s belief that the KM Project has the potential to host a significant copper porphyry system.


*Daltiin Ovor Copper Gold Project (Voyager 80%)*
Although little work has been completed on the project in the past 12 months, Ground Magnetics were recently undertaken and the Company has now commenced soil geochemistry across the project.

*Khongor Copper Gold Project (Voyager 100%)*
No further activity was undertaken at the Khongor Copper Gold Project during the quarter and the Company is currently assessing a number of options to further advance this project.


----------



## pavilion103 (23 August 2012)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

I've got this one firmly on my watch list. 

If it breaks above $0.030 on ultra high volume I anticipate a potentially big move. If it doesn't break then it simply comes off the watch list.

Very interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## hangseng (26 February 2013)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*



pavilion103 said:


> I've got this one firmly on my watch list.
> 
> If it breaks above $0.030 on ultra high volume I anticipate a potentially big move. If it doesn't break then it simply comes off the watch list.
> 
> ...




Hope you kept it on your watchlist and bought it. I did over the last 6 months at 1.6 avg and very pleased with a 138% rise yesterday and the likelihood of more to come from the 400 assays sent.

Copper shows is samples and formation similar to the massive Oyu Tolgoi deposit.

The T/A lads I am sure will have a comment regarding the massive volumes of over 380m yesterday and already 217m today. Up 138% yesterday and down 6.45% today so far. 

Very surprised VOR has seemingly been totally missed on ASF.


----------



## tech/a (4 March 2013)

*Re: VOR - Voyager Resources*

If your into Picking bottoms this is as safe as this chart will get in my view.
Stop would be .014 so low risk.
High reward/risk potential.




Thought I might use this one as an example trade
If it plays out.


----------



## System (4 December 2014)

On December 4th, 2014, Voyager Resources Limited (VOR) changed its name and ASX code to The Carajas Copper Company Limited (CJC).


----------



## System (7 February 2017)

On February 7th, 2017, The Carajas Copper Company Limited (CJC) changed its name and ASX code to Valor Resources Limited (VAL).


----------



## barney (4 July 2018)

Came up in the Risers today ..... Few recent name changes which is always a little disconcerting … however, the current fundamentals are interesting …… The current cash position is average with about a Million in the bank but todays rise is either a fakeout or a precursor to better things ….. I will consider taking a position in this if the price action remains positive and is followed by a sensible retracement


----------



## greggles (31 March 2021)

VAL has doubled in price during the first few months of 2021. Volume has also increased dramatically during that time. The share price jumped 25% today - from 0.008 to 0.01 - and I'm wondering if there may be some good news around the corner?

Lots of accumulation this year. This stock is a roughie for sure, but it's been heading in the right direction for the last 12 months. Something's got to give sooner or later, surely?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

made it to 1c so it squeezes into the April comp  !!

a *roughie*?  what else can a couple of guys in Perth do during Covid?

the coming Quarter looks exciting 

_Continuing a desktop study on the Peruvian Copper-Silver Project_
_Complete reprocessing of the AEM survey at both Cluff Lake and Hook Lake (newly acquired from Pitchblende Energy Pty Ltd) projects in Athabasca, Canada, to better understand the geometry and extent of the EM targets_
_Undertake a review of all historical data at the Canadian projects_
_Finalise agreement with geological consultancy firm in Canada to undertake the planned programs for 2021_
_Complete the first phase of the 2021 programme in Canada_
_Complete permitting for Phase 2 summer ground work_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2021)

wow


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2021)

clearly some support among those who ,,,, (!)

HIGHLIGHTS 15 April
• _SSR Mining Limited (SSR), vendor of the relinquished Berenguela Project, arranges special crossing sale for its shareholding of 247,288,034 Ordinary Fully Paid Shares 
• Strong Support from Valor’s existing shareholders with the Company’s broker, Directors and existing Shareholders participating in the special crossing sale _

And today
HIGHLIGHTS 20 April
• _60,000,000 Unlisted Options exercised at $0.0045 to raise $270,000. _
_• Airborne survey has been completed by Precision GeoSurveys Inc. over the Hook Lake Project. 
• Data from the survey will assist with the preparation of the follow-up ground-based program to identify new targets along with follow-up work on historical grab samples from trenching that returned assays up to 63% U3O8.  
• Permit applications are in progress for the upcoming ground-based work following up on historical data and the airborne survey just completed_

now for the Quarterly cash


----------



## greggles (21 April 2021)

Tolga Kumova became a substantial shareholder on 15 April with a 5.28% stake. Very interesting.


----------



## greggles (18 May 2021)

The VAL share price continues to slowly creep up. This from the last Quarterly Activities Report:



> The June Quarter will see the completion of the data interpretation of the airborne survey including potential new targets and the planned commencement of on groundwork at Hook Lake. Desktop studies including the review of historical data will be undertaken on the Peruvian Copper Projects and the Canadian Uranium Projects.




Not a huge amount of activity this quarter so the price action is most likely due to the increasing interest in the uranium sector.


----------



## Stockbailx (1 September 2021)

Valor resources announced Yeaterday;

V a l o r   R e s o u r c e s   L i m i t e d  *VAL* 

HIGH-GRADE URANIUM-RARE EARTH-SILVER-LEAD RESULTS 
FROM HOOK LAKE FIELD PROGRAM  H IG H L IG H T S 

 Sampling results from the Hook Lake (Zone S) prospect returns: 
 59.2% U3O8, 499g/t Ag, 5.05% TREO, 14.4% Pb (Float) 
 TREO includes 11,797ppm Nd2O3 + Pr6O11 and 1,825ppm Dy2O3  
 57.4% U308, 507g/t Ag, 3.68% TREO, 14.5% Pb (Rock Chip) 
 TREO includes 8,562ppm Nd2O3 + Pr6O11and 1,676ppm Dy2O3  
 46.1% U3O8, 435g/t Ag, 2.88% TREO, 8.8% Pb (Rock Chip) 
 TREO includes 7,054ppm Nd2O3 + Pr6O11 and 1,139ppm Dy2O3 
 6.92% U3O8, 0.81% TREO, 2% Pb (Rock Chip) 
 6.42% U3O8, 1.17% TREO, 1.8% Pb (Rock Chip)

 Anomalous  rock  chip  results  also  returned  from  West  Way  prospect  with  up  to  0.64% 
U3O8 and Molybdenum assays of 3.4% and 1.9% 
 Project wide review of rare earth and molybdenum potential currently being undertaken 
 Follow up field program planned to finalise and prioritise targets ready for drill testing


----------



## Stockbailx (2 September 2021)

Expected to rise this morning after Tuesdays news, bringing the buyers in but hasn't moved a inch siting on 1.2c. Estimated fair Value is 1.4c today. Chasing 52 wk nigh of 1.8c. Market Cap 35m. I guess not enough clarity..


----------



## Stockbailx (3 September 2021)

Starting to move in consolation, the buyers are still inform. Up 27% today today to 1.4c. Fair value 1.5c for the day?


----------



## Stockbailx (6 September 2021)

Excellent Volume consistency lot of promise. ( hot digger )


----------



## Stockbailx (8 September 2021)

I call this one a hot digger because its prospects appear Interesting and sound promising for the future. With two projects ongoing. Val consolidating its price at the moment sitting on a high influx in Volume these past few days since Tuesday when announced some of their findings. Done a bit of digging, into this one and find it quite substantial, as it compounds into some thing good. Some links that help explain there fortune and excellent, survey  and sampling results, conclude Valor as very promising indeed;









						Valor Resources highlights high-grade copper and silver results from Peru
					

Valor Resources Ltd's (ASX:VAL) George Bauk talks Proactive's Andrew Scott through multiple significant channel and rock chip sample results...



					www.proactiveinvestors.com.au
				












						Valor Resources upbeat as Hook Lake high-grade uranium-rare earth-silver-lead results build momentum
					

Deep Dive - Valor Resources Ltd



					www.proactiveinvestors.com.au


----------



## Stockbailx (13 September 2021)

Val Certainly not exhausted, jump this morning to 2.2c, giving me high expectations for the week. Mining Uranium in Canada...


----------



## Stockbailx (21 September 2021)

Uranium Goldie takes a nose dive. URA  Global X Uranium ETF. Take down yesterday and again today, hoping it can hold up and Uranium to bounce back. A well congested stock with a lot of backers, is Uranium crashing....


----------

